# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 8 لسنة 1  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا* 
*          بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 6 من مايو سنة 1972 م .*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                         رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : محمد عبد الوهاب خليل نائب رئيس المحكمة وعمر حافظ شريف نائب رئيس المحكمة وحسين حسين قاسم وحسين زاكى وأحمد طوسون حسين ومحمد بهجت عتيبة                                                                                               أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد  المستشار عادل عزيز زخارى نائب رئيس المحكمة         رئيس هيئة مفوضى الدولة*
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                                            أمين السر*

*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**          فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 8 لسنة 1 قضائية عليا " دستورية " .*
* الوقائع**          أقام إبراهيم أحمد فهمى الشارونى المدعى الأول وآخرون الدعوى رقم 1517 لسنة 1968 عمال جزئى الإسكندرية ضد شركة مساهمة البحيرة طالبين إلزامها أن تدفع لكل منهم مبلغاً معيناً تأسيساً على أنه متجمد أجر عمل ساعات إضافية بواقع ساعة فى اليوم ، وقالوا بياناً للدعوى أن الشركة المذكورة حددت ساعات العمل بثمانى ساعات يومياً بمقتضى قرارها الإدارى رقم 10 الصادر فى السابع والعشرين من فبراير سنة 1963 على خلاف أحكام القرار رقم 133 لسنة 1961 فى شأن تنظيم تشغيل العمال فى المؤسسات الصناعية ، الذى قضى بألا تزيد ساعات العمل على سبع ساعات فى اليوم ، ولم تؤد إليه أجر ساعات العمل الإضافى ، ودفعت الشركة بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائياً وقيمياً بنظر الدعوى ، كما دفعت بعدم قبولها ، وفى الرابع والعشرين من نوفمبر سنة 1968 ، قضت محكمة العمال الجزئية برفض هذه الدفوع ، وبإلزام الشركة أن تدفع لكل من المدعين مبلغاً مقابل أجر ساعات عمله الإضافية ، استأنف المدعون هذا الحكم كما استأنفته الشركة ، وفى العاشر من مارس سنة 1969 قررت محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية ضم الاستئنافين لوحدة الموضوع وحكمت بقبولهما شكلاً ، وبوقف تنفيذ الحكم رقم 1517 لسنة 1968 عمال جزئى الإسكندرية حتى يفصل فى موضوع الاستئنافين وفى أثناء سير الدعوى دفع المستأنف عليهم فى الاستئناف رقم 268 لسنة 1969 ( وهم المستأنفون فى الاستئناف الآخر ) بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 18 لسنة 1969 ؛ وفى الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر سنة 1969 قضت المحكمة المذكورة بإثبات ترك أحد المستأنفين لاستئنافه ، وبتأييد الحكم المستأنف فيما قضى به من رفض الدفوع بعدم الاختصاص الولائى ، والقيمى ، وبرفض الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لجماعية النزاع ولسبق رفع نزاع جماعى ، وبوقف الفصل فى موضوع الاستئنافين حتى تفصل المحكمة العليا فى الدفع بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 18 لسنة 1969 ، وحددت لرفع الدعوى بذلك موعداً غايته آخر يناير سنة 1970 .*
*           وبعريضة معلنة فى التاسع من مايو سنة 1970 عجلت شركة مساهمة البحيرة القضية رقم 268 لسنة 1969 المتقدم ذكرها وطلبت الحكم باعتبار الدفع بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 18 لسنة 1969 كأن لم يكن والحكم فى موضوع الدعوى بالطلبات السابق إعلان المستأنف عليهم بها ؛ وذلك تأسيساً على أن الدعوى الدستورية لم ترفع فى الموعد المحدد بالحكم الصادر فى الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر سنة 1969 .*
*           وفى أول يوليو سنة 1970 أقام المدعيان هذه الدعوى وقيدت برقم 8 لسنة 1 ق عليا دستورية طالبين الحكم بعدم دستورية القرار المشار إليه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار . وقد قدم المدعون لمحكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية شهادة صادرة من قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا تفيد رفع الدعوى الدستورية فى التاريخ سالف الذكر ، فحكمت فى السابع والعشرين من شهر سبتمبر سنة 1970 بوقف السير فى القضية رقم 268 عمال مستأنف حتى تفصل المحكمة العليا فى الدعوى المشار إليها .*
*           وطلبت شركة مساهمة البحيرة المدعى عليها الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى النقابة المدعية الثانية وبعدم اختصاص المحكمة العليا بالنسبة إلى المدعى الأول .*
*           ودفع الحكومة بعدم قبول الدعوى لسببين : أولهما أن القرار المطعون فيه ليس قانوناً بمعناه الشكلى ، ومن ثم فلا تختص المحكمة العليا برقابة دستوريته وثانيهما : أن الدفع بعدم دستورية القرار المطعون فيه غير منتج فى الدعوى الأصلية لعدم اختصاص المحكمة التى أثير أمامها الدفع ولائياً بنظرها وطلبت اصلياً الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى واحتياطياً برفضها وصممت فى مذكرة ثانية على طلباتها وأضافت إليها دفعاً بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد .*
*           وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً انتهت فيه إلى طلب الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، ثم قدمت تقريراً آخر صممت فيه على هذا الدفع وطلبت احتياطياً وبالنسبة إلى الدفوع الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى النقابة المدعية الثانية لرفعها بغير الطريق القانونى ، وبرفض الدفع المقدم من الحكومة بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم اختصاص محكمة الموضوع ولائياً بنظره ، وبرفض الدفع بعدم القبول المقدم من الحكومة والدفع بعدم الاختصاص المقدم من الشركة فيما يتعلق بالفصل فى دستورية القرار الوزارى رقم 18 لسنة 1969 . وبالنسبة إلى الموضوع طلبت الحكم بعدم دستورية المادتين الأولى والثانية من القرار المشار إليه ، وبإلزام المدعى عليهما المصروفات ومصادرة نصف الكفالة .*
*           وقدم المدعيان خمس مذكرات صمما فيها على طلباتهما وطلبا رفض الدفوع المتقدم ذكرها ، وقد نظرت الدعوى بالجلسات المنعقدة فى 6 من نوفمبر سنة 1971 وأول يناير و4 من مارس سنة 1972 على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات ثم أجلت للحكم لجلسة أول إبريل سنة 1972 وقد أجل النطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم .*
*المحكمة**          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة .*
*          ومن حيث أن المدعيين أقاما الدعوى بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة فى أول يوليو سنة 1970 طلبا فيها الحكم بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 18 لسنة 1969 وقالا بياناً لها ، أن القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 قد فوض وزير الصناعة المركزى فى تحديد المؤسسات الصناعية التى تسرى عليها أحكامه فى شأن تحديد ساعات تشغيل العمال بألا تجاوز اثنتين وأربعين ساعة فى الأسبوع . وبناء على هذا التفويض أصدر وزير الصناعة المركزى فى 30 من يوليو سنة 1961 القرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 بتطبيق القانون المشار إليه على بعض المؤسسات . ومنها شركة مساهمة البحيرة التى كانت الصبغة الصناعية تغلب على نشاطها ، والتزمت الشركة بأحكام القانون والقرار المشار إليهما فخفضت ساعات العمل إلى الحد المقرر فيهما . غير أنها فى الثامن والعشرين من فبراير سنة 1963 أصدرت أمرها الإدارى رقم 10 لسنة 1963 بزيادة ساعات العمل عن هذا الحد وذلك بالنسبة إلى العاملين بإدارات الشركة ومناطقها ، وقد ترتب على تنفيذ هذا الأمر بصورة خاطئة ضرر بالعاملين لحرمانهم أجور أعمالهم فى الساعات الزائدة عن الحد المقرر ولهذا تقدمت اللجنة النقابية للعاملين بالشركة إلى لجنة تسوية المنازعات طالبة تصحيح الأخطاء ، التى وقعت فيها الشركة ، وعرض النزاع على هيئة التحكيم فقررت وقف السير فى الدعوى حتى تنتهى الشركة من التقييم والتسكين ولما لم يفصل فى هذا النزاع حتى سنة 1968 أقام بعض العاملين دعاوى فردية أمام القضاء للمطالبة بأجورهم عن أعمالهم فى الساعات الزائدة ابتداء من أول مارس سنة 1963 ، وحكم لبعضهم بهذه الأجور ، وتم تنفيذ بعض هذه الأحكام ، وعندئذ استصدرت الشركة القرار المطعون فيه ، وقدمت تبريراً له بيانات مبالغاً فيها عن مقدار المبالغ التى ستلتزم بها مقابل متجمد أجور مدة العمل الزائدة ، كما ادعت أن الصبغة الزراعية دون الصناعية تغلب على نشاطها .*
*          ومن حيث أن شركة مساهمة البحيرة دفعت بعدم اختصاص المحكمة العليا بنظر الدعوى بالنسبة إلى المدعى الأول ، استناداً إلى أن اختصاصها بالفصل فى دعاوى الدستورية رهين بأن يكون التشريع المطعون فيه قانوناً بالمعنى الشكلى ، ولما كان هذا التشريع قراراً وزارياً ، فإنه يخرج عن ولاية المحكمة وتكون الرقابة القضائية عليه من اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إدارى ، كما دفعت بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى المدعية الثانية ( النقابة العامة لعمال الزراعة بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة ) استناداً إلى أن الدعوى الدستورية امتداداً للدعوى الموضوعية ، وإذ لم تكن النقابة طرفاً فى هذه الدعوى فلا تقبل دعواها أمام المحكمة العليا بالطعن فى دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة المشار إليه .*
*           ومن حيث إن الحكومة دفعت بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى استناداً إلى ذات الأسباب التى استندت إليها المدعى عليها ، كما دفعت بعدم قبول الدعوى استناداً إلى سببين أولهما : أن الدعوى رفعت بعد انقضاء الأجل المحدد لرفعها ، والثانى أن العاملين بشركات القطاع العام موظفون عموميون تنظم علاقاتهم بهذه الشركات لوائح وقواعد تنظيمية عامة مستمدة من القانون الإدارى ، ومن ثم تكون جهة القضاء الإدارى هى المختصة بنظر منازعاتهم مع الشركات التى يعملون بها ، ولما كانت الدعوى التى أثير فيها الدفع بعدم الدستورية تتعلق بنزاع بين إحدى شركات القطاع العام وبين العاملين فيها وقد رفعت إلى إحدى محاكم القضاء العادى ، فإنها تكون غير مختصة ولائياً بنظرها ، ويكون الدفع أمامها بعدم الدستورية غير منتج فى الدعوى لأنها غير مختصة بنظرها . ولما كانت قواعد الاختصاص الولائى من النظام العام ، فإن على المحكمة العليا وهى بصدد الفصل فى الدعوى الدستورية أن تتصدى لمسألة الاختصاص من تلقاء نفسها ، حتى ولو لم يدفع بعدم الاختصاص فى الدعوى الأصلية وذلك للتحقق من اختصاص الجهة التى أثير أمامها الدفع بنظر الدعوى الموضوعية .*
* أولاً :    عن الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى :*
*          ومن حيث إن المدعى عليها ، والحكومة ، دفعتا بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى استناداً إلى أن اختصاصها بنظر الدعاوى الدستورية رهين بأن يكون التشريع المطعون فيه قانوناً بالمعنى الشكلى أى صادراً من السلطة التشريعية ولما كان الطعن بعدم الدستورية المطروح على المحكمة غير موجه إلى قانون بهذا المعنى ، بل إلى قرار من وزير الصناعة فإن ولاية المحكمة العليا لا تتناوله .*
*           ومن حيث أن الرقابة القضائية على دستورية التشريعات التى تتولاها المحكمة العليا طبقاً للمادة الرابعة من قانون إنشائها وعلى ما استقر عليه قضاؤها تنبسط على كافة التشريعات على اختلاف أنواعها ومراتبها ، سواء أكانت تشريعات أصلية صادرة من السلطة التشريعية ، أو تشريعات فرعية صادرة من السلطة التنفيذية فى حدود اختصاصها الدستورى ، ذلك أن مظنة الخروج على أحكام الدستور قائمة بالنسبة إليها جميعاً ، بل إن هذه المظنة أقوى فى التشريعات الفرعية منها فى التشريعات الأصلية التى يتوافر لها من الدراسة والبحث والتمحيص فى جميع مراحل إعدادها مالا يتوافر للتشريعات الفرعية التى تمثل الكثرة بين التشريعات يؤيد هذا النظر أن التشريعات الفرعية ( كاللوائح ) تعتبر قوانين من حيث الموضوع وإن لم تعتبر كذلك من حيث الشكل لصدورها من السلطة التنفيذية ، ولو انحسرت ولاية المحكمة العليا عن رقابة التشريعات الفرعية لعاد أمرها كما كان إلى المحاكم تقضى فى الدفوع التى تقدم إليها بعدم دستوريتها بأحكام غير ملزمة يناقض بعضها بعضاً ، ولأهدرت الحكمة التى تغياها المشرع بإنشاء المحكمة العليا كى تحمل دون سواها رسالة الفصل فى دستورية القوانين .*
*           ومن حيث أنه لما تقدم يكون الدفع بعدم الاختصاص غير قائم على أساس سليم متعيناً رفضه .*
* ثانياً :   عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد :*
*          ومن حيث إن مبنى هذا الدفع أن قانون المحكمة العليا حدد شروط الدفع الدستورية ومنها شرط رفعها فى الأجل الذى تحدده محكمة الموضوع التى يثار أمامها الدفع بعدم الدستورية ، وأن مراقبة التزام ذوى الشأن بهذا الشرط ، هو من اختصاص المحكمة العليا وحدها فى حالة رفع الدعوى الدستورية أمامها بحيث يمتنع على محكمة الموضوع فى هذه الحالة نظر الدعوى قبل أن تقول المحكمة العليا كلمتها ، أما إذا لم ترفع الدعوى الدستورية أصلاً فإن محكمة الموضوع لا تملك إلا أن تحكم باعتبار الدفع بعدم الدستورية كأن لم يكن على أساس أنه تقرير لأمر واقع بقوة القانون ، ومن ثم فلا يكون لذى الشأن أن يدفع مرة أخرى بعدم دستورية النص ذاته ولا تملك المحكمة أن تمنحه أجلاً آخر لرفع دعواه إلى المحكمة العليا ولما كانت الدعوى قد رفعت إلى هذه المحكمة بعد انقضاء الأجل المحدد لرفعها فإنها تكون غير مقبولة .*
*           ومن حيث إن المدعيين ردا على هذا الدفع قائلين أنهما رفعا الدعوى بعد انقضاء الأجل الذى حددته محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية فى حكمها الصادر فى الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر سنة 1969 لأن المحكمة العليا لم تباشر عملها فعلاً إلا فى شهر يوليو سنة 1970 مما استحال معه رفع الدعوى قبل هذا التاريخ .*
*           ومن حيث أنه وإن كانت المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 قد نصت على أن تبدأ المحكمة العليا عملها فى أول نوفمبر سنة 1969 ، إلا أنها لم تستكمل عناصر وجودها الفعلى إلا بعد هذا الميعاد فقد صدر قرار تعيين رئيسها وأعضائها فى السابع من فبراير سنة 1970 ونشر بالجريدة الرسمية فى الثانى عشر من الشهر المذكور ثم استكملت جهازها الإدارى والكتابى وبدأ العمل بها فى اليوم الثالث من شهر مايو سنة 1970 ( تراجع شهادة قلم كتاب المحكمة المرافقة لأوراق الدعوى فى هذا الخصوص ) ومن ثم يتعين حساب الأجل المحدد لرفع الدعوى ابتداء من هذا التاريخ إذ استحال رفعها قبله .*
*           ومن حيث إن محكمة الموضوع التى أثير أمامها الدفع بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 18 لسنة 1969 حددت فى حكمها المشار إليه أجلاً مقداره تسعة وستون يوماً ينتهى فى آخر يناير سنة 1970 لرفع الدعوى الدستورية أمام المحكمة العليا ولما كان العمل فى المحكمة قد بدأ بوجه رسمى فى اليوم الثالث من شهر مايو سنة 1970 على النحو السابق بيانه فإن الأجل المحدد محسوباً من التاريخ المذكور ينتهى بعد أول يوليو سنة 1970 وهو تاريخ رفع الدعوى ، ومن ثم تكون الدعوى قد رفعت فى الأجل المحدد لرفعها ويكون الدفع غير قائم على أساس متعيناً رفضه .*
* ثالثاً :    عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم اختصاص محكمة الموضوع ولائياً بنظرها :*
*          ومن حيث إن مبنى هذا الدفع أن محكمة الموضوع وهى إحدى محاكم القضاء العادى غير مختصة بنظر الدعوى المطروحة عليها لأن المدعين يعتبرون موظفين عموميين ممن يختص مجلس الدولة بنظر منازعاتهم ، وأنه يتعين لقبول الدعوى الدستورية أن تكون محكمة الموضوع مختصة ولائياً بنظر ما يعرض عليها ، وإذ كانت قواعد الاختصاص الولائى من النظام العام ، فإنه يكون علىالمحكمة العليا وهى بصدد الفصل فى الدعوى الدستورية أن تتصدى لمسألة الاختصاص ولو من تلقاء نفسها .*
*           ومن حيث أن هذا الدفع مردود بأن الشركة المدعى عليها دفعت فى الدعوى رقم 1517 لسنة 1968 عمال جزئى الإسكندرية بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائياً بنظر الدعوى ، وقد قضت المحكمة الجزئية فىحكمها الصادر فى الرابع والعشرين من نوفمبر سنة 1968 برفض هذا الدفع ، ولما استؤنف الحكم أمام محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية قضت فى الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر سنة 1969 بتأييده .*
*           ولما كانت المحكمة العليا ليست جهة طعن بالنسبة إلى محكمة الموضوع ، وإنما هى جهة ذات اختصاص أصيل حدده قانون إنشائها ، ولئن كانت الدعوى الدستورية لا ترفع إلا بطريق الدفع الذى يثار أمام محكمة الموضوع ، إلا أنها متى رفعت إلى المحكمة العليا فإنها تستقل عن دعوى الموضوع ، لأنها تعالج موضوعاً مغايراً لموضوع الدعوى الأصلية الذى يتصل به الدفع بعدم الاختصاص ، ومن ثم تكون محكمة الموضوع دون المحكمة العليا صاحبة الولاية فى الفصل فيه ، ولا يعرض أمر الاختصاص على هذه المحكمة إلا حيث يكون هناك تنازع على الاختصاص بين جهات القضاء ويطلب إليها تعيين الجهة المختصة بنظر النزاع تطبيقاً للفقرة الرابعة من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا .*
*          ومن حيث أنه لما تقدم يكون الدفع غير سديد متعيناً رفضه .*
* رابعاً : عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى النقابة العامة لعمال الزراعة بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة :*
*          ومن حيث إن هذا الدفع يقوم على أن هذه النقابة لم تكن طرفاً فى دعوى الموضوع التى أثير فيها الدفع بعدم الدستورية وأن الدعوى أمام المحكمة العليا هى امتداد للخصومة الأصلية فلا يمثل فيها إلا الخصوم فى دعوى الموضوع .*
*          ومن حيث إن الدعاوى الدستورية ترفع إلى المحاكم بإحدى وسيلتين :*
*الأولى : وسيلة الدعوى الأصلية التى ترفع مباشرة طعناً فى دستورية التشريعات ، والثانية : وسيلة الدفع بعدم الدستورية أثناء نظر الدعاوى أمام جهات القضاء ، وقد اختار المشرع المصرى هذه الوسيلة الأخيرة ، دون الوسيلة الأولى ، إذ نص فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا على أن : " تختص المحكمة العليا بما يأتى : (1) الفصل دون غيرها فى دستورية القوانين إذا ما دفع بعدم دستورية قانون أمام إحدى المحاكم ، وتحدد المحكمة التى أثير أمامها الدفع ميعاداً للخصوم لرفع الدعوى بذلك أمام المحكمة العليا وبوقف الفصل فى الدعوى الأصلية حتى تفصل المحكمة العليا فى الدفع .... " .*
*          ومن حيث إن ولاية المحكمة العليا فى الدعاوى الدستورية لا تقوم إلا باتصالها بالدعوى اتصالاً مطابقاً للأوضاع المقررة قانوناً على النحو المتقدم ولما كان الطلب المقدم من النقابة المشار إليها لم يقدم إلى المحكمة طبقاً لهذه الأوضاع ، وإنما رفع مباشرة بطريق الدعوى الأصلية والتى أطرحها المشرع وآثر عليها طريقة الدفع سالفة الذكر ، فمن ثم تكون دعواها غير مقبولة .*
* خامساً : عن الموضوع :* 
*ومن حيث إن دعوى المدعى الأول قد استوفت أوضاعها الشكلية المقررة قانوناً ؛ ومن حيث أن الطعن بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الصناعة رقم 18 لسنة 1969 يقوم على الأسباب الآتية:*
*( أولاً ) : أنه صدر فى صورة تفسير للقرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 ، وهو أسلوب غير مألوف ، فضلاً عن أن التفسير لا يرد إلا على حكم قانونى متنازع فيه ؛ ولما كان اسم شركة مساهمة البحيرة ؛ الوارد فى الكشف المرافق للقرار المذكور ؛ واضحاً لا يثير لبساً فإن القرار المطعون فيه إذ قصر المقصود بهذا التعبير على بعض أقسام الشركة المشار إليها ، يكون منشئاً لحكم جديد ، ومن ثم فلا يصح أن يسرى بأثر رجعى أو يمس حقوقاً مكتسبة للعاملين .*
*( ثانياً ) : إنه وهو قرار وزارى ، اغتصب ولاية التشريع ، التى يجب أن تنفرد بها السلطة التشريعية ، ذلك أنه صدر استناداً إلى تفويض منصوص عليه فى القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 ، مع أن سلطة التفويض المستمدة منه قد استنفذت بصدور قرار وزير الزراعة المركزى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 ، ومن ثم فإن إصدار قرار وزارى آخر استناداً إلى ذات التفويض يكون بمثابة استحداث تفويض جديد لا يسمح به القرار بقانون المشار إليه هذا فضلاً عن أن التفويض الوارد فى هذا القرار بقانون لا يعطى الوزير حق إعادة النظر فيما يقرره حذفاً أو تعديلاً أو إلغاء .*
*( ثالثاً ) : إن القرار المطعون فيه يستهدف إهدار الأحكام القضائية التى حصل عليها بعض العاملين، كما أنه يحول دون الالتجاء إلى القضاء ، مما ينطوى على عدوان على استقلال القضاء ، فضلاً عن حظر التقاضى ، وكلاهما مخالف للدستور .*
*( رابعاً ) : إنه يهدر مبدأ المساواة ، وهو مبدأ دستورى أصيل إذ يقيم تفرقة غير مبررة بين العاملين بالشركة ، لأنه لم يصدر إلا بعد أن حصل كبار العاملين بها على الحقوق التى ترتبت على القرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 .*
*( خامساً ) : إن هذا القرار ، يعنى إبراء الشركة من ديون تحققت فى ذمتها إذ أن واقع الأمر أن ثمة حقوقاً للعاملين قد تحققت فى ذمتها وحتى تضيع الشركة هذه الحقوق لجأت إلى استصدار القرار المطعون فيه بإسقاط اثر القرار السابق من تاريخ صدوره .*
*           ومن حيث إن الشركة المدعى عليها دفعت الدعوى قائلة أن القرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 ، أخطأ إذ أضاف شركة مساهمة البحيرة إلى المؤسسات الصناعية التى تسرى عليها أحكام القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 ، ذلك أن هذه الشركة لم تكن وقت صدور ذلك القرار الوزارى تباشر نشاطاً صناعياً ومن ثم فإن إدراجها ضمن المؤسسات الصناعية فى الكشف المرافق للقرار الوزارى يكون مخالفاً للقرار بقانون المشار إليه ، ومن جهة أخرى فإن القرار الجمهورى رقم 1899 لسنة 1961 بإنشاء المجلس الأعلى للمؤسسات العامة ، قد اعتبر الشركة من المؤسسات الزراعية لا الصناعية وألحقها بوزارة الإصلاح الزراعى وإصلاح الأراضى ، ثم صدر القرار المطعون فيه بمقتضى التفويض المنصوص عليه فى القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 مفسراً للقرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 وفقاً لمفهوم القرار بقانون المذكور ومصححاً للخطأ الذى شاب القرار الأول وليس ثمة مانع من استخدام التفويض المشار إليه أكثر من مرة ، لأنه إذا كان القرار بقانون المتقدم ذكره قد خول الوزير سلطة تحديد المؤسسات الصناعية التى تسرى عليها أحكامه ، فإن الوزير يملك قصر سريان ذلك القرار بقانون على بعض عمال الشركة ، لأن من يملك التحديد ابتداء ، يملك التفسير بعد ذلك . هذا إلى أن القرار المطعون فيه بوصفه قراراً تفسيرياً لم يمس حقوقاً مكتسبة للعاملين ، إذ أن هذه الحقوق لا تنشأ إلا إذا صدرت بها أحكام قضائية نهائية ، وليس فى ذلك القرار ما يمس حقوقاً من هذا القبيل .*
*           ومن حيث إن القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 فى شأن تنظيم تشغيل العمال فى المؤسسات الصناعية نص فى مادته الأولى على أنه " استثناء من أحكام القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1959 لا يجوز للمؤسسات الصناعية التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الصناعة المركزى تشغيل العامل تشغيلاً فعلياً أكثر من 42 ساعة فى الأسبوع " ونص فى مادته الثانية على أنه : " لا يجوز للعامل أن يعمل فى أكثر من مؤسسة واحدة ، كما لا يجوز للمؤسسات المشار إليها أن تشغل العامل وقتاً إضافياً ، أو توظف عمالاً يعملون بمؤسسات أخرى بعض الوقت إلا بإذن من وزير الصناعة المركزى " . وتنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القرار بقانون أصدر وزير الصناعة المركزى القرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 بتطبيق القانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 على بعض المؤسسات والشركات ونص فى مادته الأولى على أن : " تحدد ساعات العمل فى المؤسسات الموضحة بالكشف المرفق بسبع ساعات يومياً ، أو 42 ساعة فى الأسبوع ... على ألا يترتب على ذلك خفض فى أجور عمال هذه المؤسسات " . وقد ورد اسم " شركة مساهمة البحيرة " فى الكشف المشار إليه . وفى التاسع والعشرين من يناير سنة 1969 اصدر وزير الصناعة القرار رقم 18 لسنة 1969 باعتبار الورش الإنتاجية التابعة لشركة مساهمة البحيرة هى المقصودة بشركة مساهمة البحيرة الواردة فى الكشف المرفق بالقرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 وباستبعاد الشركة المذكورة من القرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 ونص فى مادته الأولى على أن : " المقصود بشركة مساهمة البحيرة الواردة فى الكشف المرفق بالقرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 المشار إليه الورش الإنتاجية التابعة للشركة المذكورة . " ونص فى مادته الثانية على أن : " تستبعد شركة مساهمة البحيرة من الكشف المرفق بالقرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 المشار إليه . " . ونص فى المادة الثالثة منه على أن : " ينشر هذا القرار فى الوقائع المصرية ، ويعمل بمادته الأولى من تاريخ صدور القرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 ، وبمادته الثانية من تاريخ النشر " .*
*          ومن حيث إنه بالنسبة إلى السببين الأول والثانى من أسباب الطعن ، فإنه يتبين من نصوص القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 أن هدف المشرع من إصداره هو تهيئة فرص العمل لأكبر عدد من العمال ، إذ حظر على العامل أن يعمل فى أكثر من مؤسسة ، كما منع المؤسسات التى تسرى عليها أحكامه من تشغيل العامل وقتاً إضافياً ، أو أن توظف عمالاً يعملون بمؤسسات أخرى بعض الوقت إلا بإذن من وزير الصناعة ومن ثم فإن الاختصاص المخول لوزير الصناعة فى المادة الأولى من القرار بقانون المشار إليه مشروط بأن تكون المؤسسات صناعية أى ذات نشاط صناعى فيخضع منها لأحكام القرار بقانون المذكور بحسب سلطته التقديرية غير المقيدة إلا بالقيد المتقدم ذكره ، ومن ثم فليس لوزير الصناعة طبقاً لهذا القرار بقانون أن يخضع لأحكامه أى نشاط غير صناعى . ولما كان المستفاد من الأوراق أن شركة مساهمة البحيرة تمارس أوجه نشاط مختلفة منها نشاط صناعى فلا يجوز أن يخضع الجانب غير الصناعى من نشاطها لأحكام القرار بقانون رقم 133 لسنة 1961 وإذا كان اسم هذه الشركة قد ورد فى الكشف المرافق للقرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 ، فلا شك فى أنه لم يقصد بذلك مخالفة أحكام القرار بقانون المشار إليه بإخضاع النشاط غير الصناعى لتلك الأحكام .*
*           ومن ثم فإن النص فى المادة الأولى من القرار رقم 18 لسنة 1969 على أن المقصود بشركة مساهمة البحيرة الوارد فى الكشف المرافق للقرار رقم 393 لسنة 1961 هو الورش الإنتاجية التابعة لهذه الشركة لا يعدو أن يكون نصاً تفسيرياً أفصح به الوزير عن حقيقة المقصود بإيراد اسم شركة مساهمة البحيرة فى ذلك الكشف وهو إخضاع النشاط الصناعى الذى تمارسه هذه الشركة فى ورشها الإنتاجية دون سواه لأحكام القرار بقانون المتقدم ذكره . وغنى عن البيان أن المختص بإصدار قرار لائحى يملك أن يفسره بقرار آخر وفقاً للقواعد العامة فى التفسير التشريعى .*
*           ومن حيث إن القرار المفسر الصادر من سلطة مختصة بإصداره لا ينشئ حكماً جديداً بل أنه يعتبر جزءاً من التشريع الأصلى الذى فسره ، فيسرى من وقت نفاذ هذا التشريع ، وإذ كان التشريع الأصلى بالمعنى الذى تضمنه قرار التفسير التشريعى هو الواجب التطبيق من وقت نفاذه ، فإن هذا لا ينطوى على إجراء لاثر رجعى لهذا القرار ولا يمتنع سريان قرار التفسير على الوقائع التى تحدث فى الفترة بين صدور التشريع الأصلى والتشريع المفسر له ، إلا حيث تكون قد صدرت بشأنها أحكام قضائية نهائية احتراماً لمبدأ حجيتها .*
*           ومن حيث إنه يبين مما تقدم أنه لا مخالفة للدستور فيما تضمنه نص المادة الأولى من القرار المطعون فيه ، أو تقريره سريان حكمها من وقت نفاذ قرار وزير الصناعة المركزى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 .*
*           ومن حيث إن استبعاد شركة مساهمة البحيرة من الكشف المرافق للقرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 بمقتضى المادة الثانية من القرار المطعون فيه ، ابتداء من تاريخ نشر هذا القرار فإنه إن جاز أن يكون أساساً للطعن فى القرار المذكور بعدم المشروعية لمخالفة القانون الذى صدر استناداً إليه إذا توافرت لهذا الطعن مقوماته فإنه لا يصلح أساساً للطعن فيه بعدم الدستورية .*
*           ومن حيث إن النعى فى السبب الثالث على القرار المطعون فيه بأنه أهدر الأحكام القضائية واعتدى على استقلال القضاء أو حظر التقاضى فإنه مردود بأن هذا القرار تفسيرى يسرى من تاريخ القرار المفسر ولا يعد ذلك تنفيذاً للقرار بأثر رجعى فى مفهوم المادتين 163 من دستور سنة 1964 و187 من الدستور القائم فلم يمس أحكاماً قضائية نهائية ولم يتضمن اعتداء على استقلال القضاء أو حظر التقاضى .*
*           ومن حيث إن السبب الرابع القائم على مخالفة القرار المطعون فيه للدستور لإخلاله بمبدأ المساواة مردود بأن المساواة التى نصت عليها المادة 40 من الدستور الحالى والتى رددت أحكام الدساتير السابقة تتحقق بتوافر شرطى العموم والتجريد فى التشريعات المنظمة للحقوق ، ولكنها ليست مساواة حسابية ذلك لأن المشرع يملك بسلطته التقديرية لمقتضيات الصالح العام ، وضع شروط تتحدد بها المراكز القانونية التى يتساوى بها الأفراد أمام القانون ، بحيث إذا توافرت هذه الشروط فى طائفة من الأفراد ، وجب إعمال المساواة بينهم لتماثل ظروفهم ومراكزهم القانونية وإذا اختلفت هذه الظروف بأن توافرت الشروط فى البعض دون البعض الآخر ، انتفى مناط التسوية بينهم ، وكان لمن توافرت فيهم الشروط دون سواهم أن يمارسوا الحقوق التى كفلها المشرع لهم ، ولما كان القرار المطعون فيه لم يمس حقوقاً تقررت بأحكام نهائية وكان ما يثار بشأن إعمال مبدأ المساواة هو التسوية بين من صدرت لهم أحكام نهائية ومن لم تصدر لهم مثل هذه الأحكام ، فإن النعى على القرار المطعون فيه بالإخلال بمبدأ المساواة يكون غير سديد لاختلاف المراكز القانونية لكل من الفريقين .*
*           ومن حيث إن السبب الأخير من أسباب الطعن مردود أيضاً بأنه لما كان القرار الوزارى رقم 393 لسنة 1961 بالمعنى الذى قصده مصدره وأفصح عنه بقراره المطعون فيه ، لا يرتب حقوقاً للمدعى الأول ، ومن ثم فلا محل للنعى عليه بأنه أبرأ ذمة الشركة من أية حقوق له لأنها لم تنشأ أصلاً .*
*           ومن حيث إنه لما تقدم تكون دعوى المدعى الأول على غير أساس متعيناً رفضها .*
*فلهذه الأسباب**          حكمت المحكمة :*
*أولاً :    برفض الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة والدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد والدفع بعدم قبولها لعدم اختصاص محكمة الموضوع ولائياً بنظره .*
*ثانياً     بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة إلى النقابة العامة لعمال الزراعة بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة .*
*ثالثاً :    برفض دعوى المدعى الأول وبمصادرة الكفالة وإلزام المدعيين المصروفات ومبلغ عشرين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة .*

----------

